# Point And Shoot - camera below Rs. 15000



## ajith025 (Oct 9, 2013)

*What's your budget?*
Rs. 15000
*
Camera type? DSLR or Point and Shoot*
Point and Shoot

*Body Style? Compact or Bridge (bulky)*
No preference
Only image quality matters

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
20+ if possible ?

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Not much right away as I don't know how to use the functionality
but like to have it as I want to learn it

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Everything, 

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
Indoor and outdoor both, sports rarely, need low light

Video?
good to have

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
none -

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
none --

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store

Open for both Online and local

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, GPS, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...


Anything else you would like to tell us?
I travel a lot, so better travel camera... which has good performance on low light, with good zoom, and battery performance...


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2013)

It's better to have a compact form, as you will be traveling a lot. But the compact whose zoom is 20x or more will not have viewfinder.
None of the weather proof cameras does have 20x zoom.
In short, you have to relax some of your criteria (esp. those in "other features"). There is no camera comes to my mind which fulfills everything.

SX260 or TZ30 (check online sellers whether you can find it in your budget)
FZ60


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 11, 2013)

As said by nac, I dont find any camera which satisfies your requirements considering your budget.. One of my friends uses the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX200 and its pretty good.. Do check it out


----------



## ajith025 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you nac & arvindrao15,

i need good low light performance... and zoom...

 budget can go upto 25000.

more suggestions please...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 14, 2013)

ajith025 said:


> i need good low light performance... and zoom...



From what I've read,  Low light performance and high zoom don't go together. Low light needs larger sensor / modern processor for noise handling & its physically impossible to fit a high zoom lens on a larger sensor presently.   

From my personal experience, Sony HX10V  is the best high zoom camera I've used. (I've not tried many cams)

Here are some you can think about.
Nikon P7700 - Larger sensor - 7X zoom
Canon 280 - 20X zoom & new.  IQ should be good (from reviews) 

But don't expect super good low light photos with any point and shoot. Even the cheapest Canon DSLR 1100D easily beats an advanced P&S cam (from experience).


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2013)

OP,
Gen has said it. You can get typical small sensor equipped camera or large sensor compact or DSLR in this budget.
You will get very little amount of zoom from both large sensor compact and DSLR in this budget. Now it's up to you. It's upto you now, you want to give weightage to low light or zoom???


----------



## ajith025 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank You...  Gen.Libeb & nac

i preferred point and shoot is because i don't know much about settings and eager to study photography... and also have heard that slr need more care....

the main purpose of the camera is to shoot photos while travel so i thought i need zoom feature... and also family occasions, which will be inside building, and also need to take picturesduring sun set...  at night outdoors....  so low light performance needed.

 from your comment  Gen.Libeb " Even the cheapest Canon DSLR 1100D easily beats an advanced P&S cam (from experience). "

i think i must go for DSLR...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2013)

ajith025 said:


> from your comment  Gen.Libeb " Even the cheapest Canon DSLR 1100D easily beats an advanced P&S cam (from experience). "
> 
> i think i must go for DSLR...



But then think about it, are you willing to carry a DSLR everywhere with you when you want to take photos ?  If yes , its cool.
I don't own a DSLR because I need my camera to fit in my jeans pocket.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 17, 2013)

Get the Canon 1100D for around 20K in Flipkart,you wont regret the decision ever.Trust me. I was in your position just a month back and if you go through my thread here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/177942-dslr-dilemma.html,you will know why a DSLR over point and shoot or superzooms.


----------



## ajith025 (Oct 17, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> But then think about it, are you willing to carry a DSLR everywhere with you when you want to take photos ?  If yes , its cool.
> I don't own a DSLR because I need my camera to fit in my jeans pocket.




that wont be a problem if i get a decent camera within Rs. 25000 - Rs. 30000 ?

how to change the thread title -- suggestions for dslr - below 30000


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 17, 2013)

Geta EOS600D or a Nikon D5100 if your budget is Rs 30K. Or get the 1100D with the Twin lens kit for a little extra.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2013)

What ever you get just remember

1. DSLR wont fit in pocket ...you will have to carry it in a bag..superzooms are also small and can fit in handbag
2. DSLR need proper maintainence not like P&S ..you need to clean it, keep in safe dry place and use it weekly else DSLR will get fungus...there are not issue of P&S or superzoom
3. DSLR need more expendeture ....you need macro lens and zoom lens to try both...the default lens may help you only group shots and landscape..where a superzoom have everything already there..no more expenditure.


----------



## ajith025 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, 

Thank you The Incinerator, sujoyp for the suggestions, 

decided to go with DSLR,,,

i live in Thiruvananthapuram... here at local shop 

canon eos 1100d with twin lens kit -- Rs. 30990/-

canon eos 600D with 18-135mm lens -- Rs. 48990/-


have done some research in internet.. someone said canon is best for video & still images. is this price better deal ? or go for online shopping ??? 

which one to go for ? 600D or 1100D OR any other good camera ???


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

ur 600D+18-135 is just too costly ...its like 25k for 600D body and 25k for that lens 

If you can spend 50k then better get D5100+18-55 and a Tamron 70-300 VC USD or Nikon 70-300 AFS VR


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 4, 2013)

i dont have that much money to invest now... i thought of that lens 18-135...

i think i must finalise canon 600d with 18-55 and if price is ok then twin kit 55-250 or buy camera with basci kit and zoom lens later ???


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2013)

your both options are good ...I have done the 2nd one...basic kit then zoom later coz I was more interested in macro then ..its ur choice


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you sujoyp ... 

still a bit confused between nikon 5100 and 600d

have noticed on some reviews that 600d has some humidity problem??? anyone here experienced anything ???

i will check local stores for price details... and will decide on local or online shop...


----------

